# Maiden Voyage for our 25 FBS



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, we had a wonderful first trip with our Outback 25 FBS! Went to Salisbury State Park - north of Boston. Our campsite was 200ft from the ocean. Everything went flawlessly and for that we are most thankful! This is our first travel trailer - moved up from a Coleman pop-up. This model was loaded with every option and was a leftover 2003 - got a great deal and the layout is just what we wanted. The two doors worked great and we used them - many folks had told us you'll never use the second door but we did... The outside shower? Thought we'd never use it - worked great cleaning the sand off our legs when we returned from the beach...
How about that refrigerator/freezer??? What a luxury coming in from the hot beach and opening that oasis to find ice cold drinks waiting for you... We inadvertently left the windows closed - came back at 3:00 pm. - no shade for this site and the trailer was pretty warm - just hit the remote and the A/C kicked in - cooled it down immediately. Our 24 year old daughter slept on the loveseat and said it was very comfortable... Our queen-size bed was very comfortable and we slept like logs... The best part was having our own bathroom - no walking in the dark with a flashlight to the community bathroom. It's our bathroom and not to far to walk to from the bed!!!
Forgot to mention - we arrived on Friday night, a week ago at 8:30 p.m. - it was getting pretty dark. Backed in beautifully, no problems - it was level side to side. Disconnected the trailer and anti-sway gear - leveled front to rear and dropped the stabilizers, plugged in the 110v cable, hooked up our fresh water hose- DONE! It was so fast - we were off to Hampton Beach for a quick tour in minutes! 
We would highly recommend this trailer to anyone looking - bright, cheerful,attactive interior - great layout and the kitchen at the rear next to the bathroom is really handy - living area in the middle and bedroom at the front - it flows very well when you use it.... Towing??? It towed beautifully too - we went the extra expense and bought the Equalizer Hitch system - so easy to hook up and disconnect - we averaged about 60 mph - stayed steady in line and had minimal up and down bounce when we went over dips/bumps etc. We highly recommend the Equalizer.... 
Emptying the Black and Gray Water Tanks: On Sunday morning, I told my wife I would scout out where the dump station was. Met a seasoned RV'er and he was so helpful - gave me a good tip. He said he never cleans his black water tank with a spray tool - he back flushes it with his gray water. Here's what he told me and it seemed to work well for us too. 1. Empty the black water tank. 2. pick up about 2 ft. of sewer hose in front of the trailer line to stop any flow outward. Open the gray water valve - the gray water flows back into the black water tank. 3. Close the gray water valve to prevent black water from entering the gray water tank. 4. Lower the hose to allow the black water tank to empty again. 5. Repeat steps 2-4 again. He claims this will clean out the black water tank clean as a whistle...

Can't wait for our next trip!! (p.s.: on our way home, purchased a 25 gal. portable tank to empty our holding tanks while set up - cost $94 and seems well worth the convenience... By Sunday, our gray water tank was full.... Tomorrow, I'm building a small frame below the spare to hold this tank when on the road - will be held on by bungee cords and a security rope... If anyone is interested, contact me and I'll tell you more about the design and how it comes out...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Camperjack I couldn't agree more about the two doors. I heard the same thing, but we really like having them now too.

I'd like to see your setup for your tote tank. I just put one end of ours between the spare tire and the outside of the outback, then used two bungee cords to keep it in place.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Glad to hear it Camper Jack. I can only hope our 1st trip coming up Memorial Day goes as well. Thanks for the tips.


----------

